# Fathers Day Ribeyes, Smoked and Reverse Seared



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

The family went to Costco and came back with two trays of Ribeye steaks, one _Choice_ and one _Prime_ for my Fathers Day enjoyment... And theirs too




















Start off by dry brining them with Kosher salt.
Then I'm going to slow smoke them with hickory to an IT of 100°, followed by a high temp reverse sear in cast iron.


Prime












Choice













For sides I've some fresh ears of corn, zucchini and yellow squash going on the grill.
Plus I've a zesty zucchini and squash casserole going in the oven.


Start with a layer of Rotel Cilantro Lime, tomato sauce and spiced with salt and cilantro.
The layer zucchini, squash and onion across the dish.
Top with more Rotel, tomato sauce, spices and several pats of butter.
Bake at 375° till veggies are hot and just tender.






















More to come, get in crack a beer and enjoy the ride.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

lookin awful good!


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds amazing!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck yea and it aint even Sunday yet.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Did not know they had prime. Hard to find anymore. Public carried it in the past but no more. We having the same tomorrow bon appetite!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The more I look at this, I cant wait for the left over post.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

How do you do the corn on the grill without it getting waxy?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GallantReflex said:


> How do you do the corn on the grill without it getting waxy?


Waxy? Not sure I understand.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Leftovers Lunch*

Cast Iron Onions cooked in bacon grease
Then re-sear the steak in the bacon/onion seasoned skillet
Give the corn a quick reheat in the microwave (wrapped in wet paper towels)


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats right I was hopeing yall did not do all that at one time. Another awsome post.


----------

